# Ted's face trim



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

As Ted has a fairly straight/wavy coat I've been trying to see if I can keep his coat long, but today came the time for a face trim...it was soo long and straight and quite unforgiving to cut but I am quite pleased with the result.


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh my!!!! He is a stunner, so handsome.
I think it's good when you can see their eyes


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

He looks lovely!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

He's very handsome!


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

Now i may be biased, but Ted is one handsome boy :love-eyes::love-eyes:


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

What a good job you have done . A very handsome little man x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

lola24 said:


> Now i may be biased, but Ted is one handsome boy :love-eyes::love-eyes:


Aaww Katie, glad you were online to see pics of Ted. You should be very proud...he is as lovely as he is handsome:first::first:


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

He is super cute, just so handsome, eyes and face that melt your heart.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

You have done an excellent job. He is such a handsome boy.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Gorgeous boy xx


----------



## femmedufromage (Oct 20, 2012)

OMG he is gorgeous!


----------



## Lovecockapoo2 (Nov 2, 2012)

He is So handsome!! We did the same yesterday with Thor. It was getting really bad.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Very grown up young man! (Teddy not you)


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Great job... He looks fab. 

He has the perfect shaggy coat. 

Love his white bits... They're As white as your tiles...and that's saying something!!  

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Great job... He looks fab.
> 
> He has the perfect shaggy coat.
> 
> ...


Not so white if they've both come back from a muddy walk...they are a bugger to keep clean


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> ...they are a bugger to keep clean


The tiles or the dogs ??!! 

I assume both ... 

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> The tiles or the dogs ??!!
> 
> I assume both ...
> 
> xxx



Yes both but particularly the tiles....you think you have finished cleaning them, the dog shakes and it's back to square one!!!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Yes both but particularly the tiles....you think you have finished cleaning them, the dog shakes and it's back to square one!!!!


You don't by any chance have OCD ??!!   

xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> You don't by any chance have OCD ??!!
> 
> xxx


It has been mentioned one or twice Lol


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> It has been mentioned one or twice Lol


REALLY??? ..... Can't imagine why!!!

:laugh::laugh::laugh:

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well with his obsession with all things pale it's just as well :laugh:


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

Oh my Ted is super gorgeous Colin! What a fab job you have done.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

With the dog, the tiles AND the skirting boards!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

He is so scrummy 
XClare


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking good Mr Ted


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

The gorgeous choccy boy Ted just looks good enough to eat!


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm more impressed with the white shiny floor tiles! How do you keep your house so clean? Every time we see pictures of your floor it's super clean!

We've just moved house and we have "their" carpet still in the lounge as we want to fit cupboards in do don't want to put new carpet down yet. The carpet is filthy! So everyone else's looks soooo clean, but you would win prizes for that! Xx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> I'm more impressed with the white shiny floor tiles! How do you keep your house so clean? Every time we see pictures of your floor it's super clean!
> 
> We've just moved house and we have "their" carpet still in the lounge as we want to fit cupboards in do don't want to put new carpet down yet. The carpet is filthy! So everyone else's looks soooo clean, but you would win prizes for that! Xx


Ha Ha, this picture is in the conservatory and have to admit that the floor is cleaned every ( and sometimes twice) a day. My dog walker drops them off in whatever state they happen to have go it ( which is usually filthy) so I really have no choice...the floor is often black by the time I get home!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Ha Ha, this picture is in the conservatory and have to admit that the floor is cleaned every ( and sometimes twice) a day. My dog walker drops them off in whatever state they happen to have go it ( which is usually filthy) so I really have no choice...the floor is often black by the time I get home!!


Can you take a picture of it in that state, just to make the rest of us feel better?!!


----------

